# swans



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Heading up tomorrow (Friday) with my daughter to try for swans. We have never hunted them before but are game to try. We will be there by mid-day and plan to stay until shooting hours end and then Saturday morning if needed. if anyone has any current info they would be willing to share, I would appreciate it. Please PM me. Thanks, Clay


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Not much flying today. Not sure if weather played a part in it. There has been a large flock flying between Howard slough and the lake. I know of 4 shot this week out there. Also unit 3 at Ogden bay has has good results. I don't know about BRBR as most my efforts have been around Ogden bay mallards


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I got my swan yesterday out at BRBR. I saw 11 others get shot and 3 of those were trumpeters. They really pick up at like 3:30.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> I saw 11 others get shot and 3 of those were trumpeters.


Dang, are you sure about that? If so, I'd better get up there and get mine before too many get shot and they close the season.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Saw hundreds of them flying yesterday (11-17) at Farmington. They outnumbered the ducks by a long shot.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the reply's. We are on our way and should be hunting by noon.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

elkantlers said:


> Heading up tomorrow (Friday) with my daughter to try for swans. We have never hunted them before but are game to try. We will be there by mid-day and plan to stay until shooting hours end and then Saturday morning if needed. if anyone has any current info they would be willing to share, I would appreciate it. Please PM me. Thanks, Clay


Where you headed to?


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Brbr


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Anyone see any swans at the south end of Farmington lately? I have to be home at like 10 to get ready for work on Saturday but was going to try and get my swan. Thanks for any help, I'd normally head to where I know swans are but its to far away.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

More people than swans so far.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

elkantlers said:


> More people than swans so far.


Not sure if you connected or not but there are about 2000 coming off the bayview club every morning in westpoint. They come of right at shooting time and head west.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

No luck yet. Will not make it back up until November 30th. Hopefully they are still there.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

The survey is a week late... I'm trying to get a swan down soon!


----------

